# QLD: What dreams are made of: Fraser Island west coast trip



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Oh! You catch fish on your camping trips then........
interesting!


----------



## BIGKEV

Very nice Red. Looking forward to the full report and photos. I NEVER get sick of anything to do with Fraser Island and am very jealous right now and will be Fraser dreaming for weeks.....

Kev


----------



## Safa

Great vid Red , my juices are flowing and cannot wait for ourtrip in September bring it on ,you guys caugt some qualiy fish and nice to see some released well done Mate keep em coming !


----------



## Levi

Niiiiiiiice!!!
Photos please!


----------



## Guest

Nice vid there Red. I need to get orginaised to do some trips further a feild.


----------



## fishbrain

NICE VID RED !!! That rod looked ready to explode.
Cheers Brad


----------



## Zed

I hate you man.


----------



## Decay

I've been itching to do this trip with Red, I figured for once I had an advantage over Red and after 3 successful trips to Platypus Bay with Roo1, I thought I knew a few tricks.
In addition, I was starting to gander support from a growing base of followers that wanted me to "apply some hurt" to Red and give him a hard time (I won't mention your name Kevlar, opps sorry) 
Here's the kicker, a few weeks ago Red and I went to Mooloolabah (viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52937) the point is Red always fishes with REALLY light gear, soooooooo he managed to break all his rods on tuna. I was chuckling inside, imagine how many he'll break on Fraser  
I had a small bet with Roo1 he'd come back with no equipment intact. .................... Well, he did come back with some serviceable equipment, some! :lol:

On Tuesday I drove down to Victoria Point and picked the big fella up from the ferry (for those that haven't met Red his a little taller than me .... errr taller than most people actually), we slid his AI onto the trailer and made a quick and effective get away and drove to Hervey Bay. 
Now I have to mention a small incident along the way that sets the pace and allows me some self-defense for what I know will be coming. Along the way we were overtaken by a Torana filled with "enthusiastic" people and as they sped/flew past they gave us the big fist pump out the window. Unfortunately Red is a LITTLE childish (makes up for his size) and he took this to heart and made it a "flavor of the trip". I'm not normally a "fist pumper" but with Red egging me on there could be the odd fist pump .... fortunately I was able to take some pictures in self defense.

OK, enough words, some pictures with commentary.

Here's us about to set off next to the harbour at Hervey Bay









And we made our way to cross the channel from the mainland to Fraser crossing in front of Round Island, then Woody Island and on to Moon Point. There was some water about as the tide was just about to change so a little chop in the first hour.









Here's the tip of Woody Island and this is when the rods went ballistic, both mine launched out of the holders for a double hook up but I reached for the wrong one, I landed a Wolf Herring but the obviously larger fish on the other line got away. 









While I was releasing my pathetic wolf herring, Red was on a MUCH bigger baitfish. His first fish for the trip proved to on a staple hormone diet, and accordingly, everybody got their wishes ..... as forecast, his rod broke, the reel breaking free of its mount, but I'll leave the full story to Red for his perspective!
Broken rod and all .... he landed his sardine on hormones.


----------



## Decay

cjbfisher said:


> Jesus Leigh!!! That rod must have some *serious* balls. Great vid and great fish too.
> Chris


Ha ha ha, not anymore. That rods broken into tiny pieces lying in a watery grave somewhere (maybe with the paddle that the whales took from Roo1 on the last trip)


----------



## justcrusin

in all due respect Leigh, you suck :twisted: i'm so jealous watching that right now, that I'm going to have to watch it again.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dave73

Brilliant stuff, more please!

Also glad there was no screams of _"a dingo stole my Hobie'_ echoing throughout the campsite...

Cheers David


----------



## Decay

RedPhoenix said:


> Not true. Derek is actually a hobbit


Bah, everybody knows that Red is a computer guru, this is all photo trickery!



RedPhoenix said:


> and he had to circle around for an hour and a half, 2 minutes after our lures first hit the water, waiting for me to reel in my yellow.


So what if I had to circle Red for 1 and 1/2 hours to catch his oversize pilchard, he should have used a more sensible rig! I AM NOT jealous, anyway, a New day, New start









Let me set the facts straight!
Have a look at this pathetic shot! Ohhhh the strain, doesn't your heart bleed for Red :? 









Yeh right! Now have a look at "The Big Catch"









Some factual footage:








An extremely disappointed Red walks up the beach, knowing he can't break my spirit and will have to resort to photo forgery!


----------



## Decay

RedPhoenix said:


> Yep.. and I guess he's going to call this one a mutant yellowfin pike.
> 
> P1010171-small.JPG


Bah, that's not a cuda, this is a cuda!


----------



## Squidder

What an epic trip Red and Derek, way to make fishing in southern Australia look fairly tame....


----------



## DougOut

excellent work Men ...... nope, I stand corrected ...... Brilliant.


----------



## carnster

Awesome stuff guys gee those yak rally move.


----------



## Guest

.............


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## sbd

Happy happy.

Can you eat barracuda?


----------



## andybear

Wow!

Just so good. I have watched the video twice, and I'll be watching it again. I loved it!

Cheers andybear


----------



## Dave73

sbd said:


> Happy happy.
> 
> Can you eat barracuda?


Only if there was nothing else left to eat on Fraser island (including mangy dingoes), and you stuck seaweed up your nose to disguise the smell...
Think pike, only worse....


----------



## KingDan

I was wondering why I hadn't read much from you guys recently. This has been on of the most entertaining reads for awhile and has re-invigorated me in ticking a trip like this off my bucket list, well done.

Dan


----------



## Barrabundy

Bugger! What happened to the video? I didn't get a chance to watch it.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQVTEooAACPfgAAQcIPEspgjNIo/7/+gMACsYx6TIaNAAAAZBkNCKaaaaDRpoBoaAAA0Gqempo9U9GkNNGR6mnqaaDRtBLMxMQozlMVScl2DZMQD+PjS0gdADAlz70c4CK4uY6rdcj0dmZFrw5PfUHl4rNI3hiHzYL1qrHqbVLrbQeRUTAzJbXQogI2ApMbLr/OwE3FAZ0tiVBoV00c3QGsBAqp8UhWT1rE4UlIz0lDhYlc2GEs9BIQ3uRm7PvIuVazgagwNgDglGHiZYFD7d04kEGyhKzl0/F3JFOFCQBVMSig=


----------



## Dodge

After looking at the reports and video, must have been hard to return to reality and work after a trip like that, well done fellers.


----------



## gbc

There's a green zone on that rocky reef off the North West end of Big Woody to the red mark. I'm sure you knew that already, just making sure  You've got bigger nuts than me bringing that big vermin 'cuda on board - they scare me when they go berserk. Looks like you had a great time, I can't wait for September hols....


----------



## Barrabundy

And I thought the tropics was where all the fun was supposed to be had!

I'd be happy to just catch one of those fish on an outing like that!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## koich

Most epic


----------



## Safa

Barrabundy said:


> Bugger! What happened to the video? I didn't get a chance to watch it.


Bloody YouTube ...... Just checked mvivid do page and they are almost all blocked "
Mostly in Germany wtf?
Becoming a pain so where to next ........computer guru's help please ,maybe Vimeo?
Videos have been in blocked for years now suddenly blocked?


----------



## YakAtak

Very jealous right now, guess I better start planning a frazer trip..


----------



## Zed

liam8227 said:


> Am I the only one watched the video and expected a gorilla playing drums to pop in?


I was expecting Tyson to come out swinging.
Which coincidentally is what the Snake Island boyz got.


----------



## paulo

Fantastic stuff Derek and Red. That part of Fraser can really deliver and the camping is brilliant. Especially this time of year with fewer bugs. 
I wonder how many trevs live around that coffee rock north of Moon Pt? Or if there are just a few that continually get caught knowing they will always be released. Its hard to troll a lure through that area and not end up hooking one.
Leigh, that was one serious longtail. Did you have the tools to measure or weigh? The aus record is only round the 148cm mark. That one must have gone close.
Derek, I still think your cuda on Ono was still the biggest Ive seen on a yak. Perhaps you should have slipped a hook through the nose of that wolf herring and sent him back out. Great live bait.
I have a few weeks holidays left. Might have to make the journey again real soon.


----------



## Decay

gbc said:


> There's a green zone on that rocky reef off the North West end of Big Woody to the red mark. I'm sure you knew that already, just making sure


Hi gbc, Yep, we dropped the lures just as we passed North-East of that green zone, actually it wasn't a big deal because we cruised outside in the boating channel sitting wide of the green zone on the way out. We cut it clean in two on the way back but lures were safely in the kayak. Most of that area is about 2 meters deep covered in coral, although I don't think you could physically troll through it, although I see boaties frequently bottom fishing in the area.

OK, everybody is getting weary of the story now and Red can't defend himself while he's on Humpy Island. So here's a little picture book summary of that last day traveling North of Awinya.

I had a double hook up that day and managed to land both critters:


















And as Red mentioned, we had a good run on several Golden T









Then what's this? Finally Red has admitted that he's fishing too light and starts targeting fish with "impediments", just to cut corners:








He reckons its easier to catch the ones that have been "modified" by the tax man.

I think I need to acknowledge some people that make these trips a little easier: 
Roo1 for constantly showing me new camping tricks and for the loan of his "dingo proof" food containers, that surely saved us a meal or two as the dingos circled us for 3 days.
Mal Gray for supplying us with toys to play with, from Kayaks to dry bags.
And of course Red for great company, patience, serenity, and an endless knowledge to teach me new tricks for fishing (and the odd laugh as his rods go crumbling in his hands).


----------



## keza

Fantastic guys, what a trip.
What sort of distance did you cover ?
Is it try that modern day hobbits wax their feet ?

I hooked a big barracuda years ago whilst paddling a double with my wife in NZ's Marlboro Sounds. 
I have this problem that means I can't go in a kayak with having a line in the water. 
I'm not sure what was the bigger fight, the one with the fish or the one i was having with my wife. It was my favourite lure and I wasn't cutting the line even if my wife did think we were both going to die.
The thing had taken the lure like a horse bit and had a hook in each side of it's head.
Got the hook back, still married.


----------



## kayakone

keza said:


> F
> 
> I have this problem that means I can't go in a kayak with having a line in the water.
> I'm not sure what was the bigger fight, the one with the fish or the one I was having with my wife. It was my favourite lure and I wasn't cutting the line even if my wife did think we were both going to die.
> The thing had taken the lure like a horse bit and had a hook in each side of it's head.
> Got the hook back, still married.


 :lol: :lol:

Lot better than some of us Kerry. Thank goodness you got the lure back. They cost a lot of money, and have deep sentimental value.

trevor


----------



## youngfisho

very envious of you guys, Ive been waiting for an AI since my 30th birthday. Now that I'm 31, ill probably have to wait til I'm 40. The minister for finance can be very hard to please. Im aching to do a fraser trip, west side looks so fishy. And can't wait to catch another golden.

andrew


----------



## grinner

great stories, i think that barracuda is an awesome looking fish.
would love to catch one.


----------



## scater

grinner said:


> great stories, i think that barracuda is an awesome looking fish.
> would love to catch one.


That may be the first and last time I will ever hear someone express that wish! They are a pain in the hole.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Nice saily boat fishing guys, looks like a great time.


----------



## mattbris10

great report. sounds like you guys had an awesome trip


----------



## actionsurf

Great read guys. Nice vid too. Very jealous.


----------



## Huwie

Great trip guys! Inspirational stuff. Now to sell the outback and get into one of those adventure islands!


----------



## RackRaider

Amazing video, You reckon that that trip would be achievable in a Prowler 13?


----------



## Decay

Hi RackRaider,

I think it all depends on the level of fitness and how much time you can spare. 
It's a reasonably long trip, the one reported here is 85 km (round trip), that doesn't include chasing fishies along the way (or being dragged out to sea several kilometers). So you would need to be prepared to do 85 km minimum with a fully loaded kayak (including about 12 liters of water to cover a minimum of 3 liters a day for 4 days, maybe more if your paddling all the way and expiring a lot of water). Keep an extra days worth of supplies (and water) up your sleeve in case the weather turns bad. Insect repellent is essential and you can not camp in the open 
Seems difficult on a prowler but I just heard of a guy that did it on a surf ski type arrangement from Kingfisher resort, heading all the way to Wathumba creek (even further than Awinya). The guy must be a machine in my opinion and live on the whiff of a rag dipped in peanuts because you can't carry much food or water on a surf ski type arrangement. I haven't seen his yak, I only got the story second hand so can't confirm how much space he's had.
I think Indidog had done the trip in a sea kayak a while ago?

PM me if you want some additional information. Roo1 has done the trip a few times and is the camping guru. The other person you could query is PaulO, I know he's done the trip a few times.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## kayakone

Jack

I'd agree with Derek. SOT's are possibly the wrong kayak for an extended camping/fishing trip. They have very limited storage, especially when you go beyond two or three days, which is what you want to do for a trip like this. You need to have storage for all camping gear, food, drinks, water, fishing gear, and maybe snorkeling gear. A sea kayak is the GO, as you have massive storage space for everything.

Few people have set up sea kayaks for trolling/fishing etc. The negative with a sea kayak is, you cannot move around, so it is a bit of a challenge to fish from, as you must have everything within easy reach. Positives are: the storage and markedly improved sea-worthiness over SOT's. They handle wind, waves (+ surf) much better than SOT's.

There are kayaks for every purpose. AI's are great for long distance and fishing/camping, others are better in the surf, others for poking into trees and snags in estuaries or lakes. If your yak fishing interests are across a broad spectrum, you might eventually end up with a few kayaks in your collection (I currently have several).

I am starting to plan pimping a SIK (sea kayak) for several days out, including catering for the fishing side. Keep you posted.

Trevor


----------



## DennisT

.


----------



## gaza

Enjoyed the vid and I'm bloody jealous.


----------



## RackRaider

Decay,
I would most likely go over on the Inskip point barge with it on the roof-racks. I would'nt carry all my water, camping gear and provisions during the paddle, they'd be kept locked up under dingo proof containers. I was thinking the Josh Holmes approach, make camp somehwere as a base and head out in search of fish everyday. I know i would'nt be the fastest vessel out there but at 15 i cant go out an buy myself an AI. I loved my trip over to Fraser during easter but i would love to catch more than the usual beach species, My first Mackeral or Tuna would make the trip i reckon, no matter how small. During my easter trip i did hook what i think was either a Kingy or a big Golden Trevally but I just did'nt have the line capacity on the little Bream rod to land him. My whole family is very keen to return for a longer trip to the Island and I'm hoping that this would be a good opportunity to atch up with some of the AKFF boys and spend a few days fishing of Frasers coast.
Do you think it would be to dangerous in a Prowler or is it just not the Ideal kayak? I'm adding a PA sail to my prowler so im sure that would help with longer distances. I look forward to your response because im pretty keen to do somthing like this, it just looks so much better than beach fishing 

Cheers,
RR


----------



## Decay

Hi RR,

I reckon if you can get the car and yak to the Platypus Bay side of Fraser, and camp at Wathumba Creek or Awinya Creek you would be set. A prowler would be ideal. I would perhaps reconsider the idea of a PA sail and save pennies for a Shark Shield, but ask anybody and they'll tell you I'm paranoid. I can't speak for Wathumba Creek as much as Awinya (I've fallen in love with the place), but the LongTail tuna are usually busting up from 200 meters to 2 km off the beach when they are on (its late in the season now, so it would be more rare to see that at the moment) but the distance is obtainable in a prowler. As you can see in the vid, the beach launch is a dawdle so you don't need to concern yourself about that, have a look at the pictures of the beach here and you'll see what I mean:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52420
If you're after Goldens, have a look at this: 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=46645
Roo1 picked up that Golden T just 30 meters off the beach.
As for Mackerel, they come and go, last trip they were in plague proportions but pretty small in size, the trip before that was the mackerel season but we only scored 1 between the 3 of us. Regardless to say, if you can get the prowler to water in Platypus Bay, I think you'll get your goals and eat well.

Red is always good for advise and safety tips but he's claiming a "miserable" time on Humpy Island this week, you could hassle him for info next week and get another perspective.

If you do plan a trip up to Platypus Bay, post a trip plan, who knows, maybe some people could meet you up there, either taking a car, or sailing/peddling or paddling over. I think somebody else was talking about a car trip over with kayaks on the roof, maybe you could coordinate with them, there's always people keen and a lot of yakkers would jump at the opportunity to go. I will certainly be planning another trip next year.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## RackRaider

how much do shark sheilds go for, should i bother chasing a second hand one?


----------



## Decay

RR,
I don't think I've ever seen a second hand shark shield, most people that have one don't want to let them go.
I think one of the best prices might be here in Brisbane:
http://www.scubadiving.com.au/add-on-gear/shark-shield

Always worthwhile shopping around. Maybe just as important to get a second opinion about getting one! Red wouldn't carry one even if you paid him! But then again he's never been hassled by one (a shark I mean).
DK


----------



## roller

Great report thanks....................Sharksheilds do they really work?


----------



## Decay

Do Shark Shields work?

I'll give some of my impressions and try to be non-bias, first I'll start with a fact/observation.
I was out fishing with Roo1 and he caught a little Bronze whaler, or maybe it was a black tip, it was a while ago and I don't remember the species. After a protracted battle on lightish gear, the shark was lulling about on the surface, stuffed! Roo1, who didn't have a Shark Shield but was also interested to see if they work, so calls me over and asks me to turn it on. A little cruel in retrospect, but I had only just purchased mine (after an incident with a tiger shark in Fiji). I had never seen the effects and wanted to see for myself if I should rely on it. The result was devastating. I turned the Shark Shield (SS) on and the shark came out of its slumber quick smart, it almost walked on the water to get away from the yak and didn't settle again for quite a while. Eventually Roo brought it back in (SS off at this stage) and we released it more or less unhurt (I can't speak for the psychological damaged we instilled into the animal). A few months later, we were at Fraser and the Lontails (LT) boiled in front of us. We were under sail and moving reasonably fast. Right on the nose of our yaks a BIG shark took an LT, blood exploded out of the water, almost instinctively, I deployed the SS and Roo1 closed on my tail and tucked in nice and close till we left the area. OK, I don't know if it affected that shark but we both felt a little more secure with an SS onboard (Maybe Roo1 would have felt better if it was on his yak). 
Do they work? Yes, I feel more secure with one onboard. Even if they don't work, I fish more secure, tranquil with one. When I clean fish at sea, I deploy the SS and feel safer cleaning the fish at sea.

Now I'll recount some things that I have heard but NOT verified. The following comments are ALL hearsay. You can google these things and make your own mind up. 
First up go to the manufacturers site and have a look at some of their vids. Tuna, with a SS stuffed inside and a Great White unable to approach. If you believe that, you'll be sold
Apparently the South African military forces make all divers wear one after they carried out their own research (hearsay).
The abalone diver that was taken by a great white in Western Australia, I heard a rumour he was saved by a mate wearing an SS as a shark was attacking him. He bought his own but was taken several months later as he surfaced and moved towards the boat. I heard (hearsay) that he was wearing the SS but it was not known if it was on at the time.
My neighbour works with a marine service (private), they claim the SS can attract sharks. They suggested an SS might stop an attack by a curious shark but you will have more of them around you. Laughingly they said, not a good time to have a battery go flat after you've attracted them, made them curious but agitated them with the SS pulse&#8230;. food for thought.

My last comment, something that a lot of people seem to agree with. The SS probably works but has its limits, it's not going to stop a few tonnes of charging Great White, even if the pulse was effective the shark couldn't/wouldn't turn. A bit like hoping the bumper bar on my Suzuki Swift will stop a Mack truck.
I'm happy to carry one, a bumper bar on my car and a Shark Shield on my kayak.


----------



## Couta101

roller said:


> Sharksheilds do they really work?


I like Decay's opinion on the SS....As for my own experience....

Well at Fraser last year I was fishing the Maheno wreck, the water was perfectly clear. Just after I had launched I saw a rather large whaler following the yak. I left it at that and continued. At one point it came directly towards the yak, not in an attacking mode but just idiling along. It was at this point I turned on the SS, no sooner had I turned it on the whaler turned 90 degrees and hightailed it out of my area. I must also say that it was a little way away, about 5meteres from me.

So does it work, for sure, will eveyone believe that it works, no ways, will I continue to fish with it in known sharky waters...you better bloody believe it.


----------



## Decay

Couta101 said:


> roller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was at this point I turned on the SS, no sooner had I turned it on the whaler turned 90 degrees and hightailed it out of my area.
Click to expand...

Yes, they are the functional stories I like and want to hear. 
The trouble is I don't have mine on unless I'm cleaning a fish or see a large unit cruising near me. So I wouldn't see the one just behind me about to nibble my rudder. This was highlighted on the last trip to Fraser with Roo1. After a bit of action I was re-rigging when Roo1 says "What's that?" then with a bit more panic in his voice "Gees, what's that behind you?" I looked at the water behind me between my yak and his, didn't see anything but deployed the shield, his voice told me all I needed or wanted to know. Later I queried him and he said "the distance between the fins was 'significant'". I looked at him incredulously and said surely I would have seen that. Then he pointed out that I was looking about half way between the yaks, I should have been peering just over my rudder


----------



## roller

thanks for the replies about the SS


----------



## Davey G

Thats going on my to-do list... Along with an AI.

Nice work gents. Fist pump 8)


----------



## swabio

I loved reading the report Red & DK!

I am itching to get back to Fraser island


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Decay

RedPhoenix said:


> It IS possible to laugh and swear underwater, I have found.


The trouble is stopping him, on land, underwater, wet cement, nothing seems to work!


----------



## Ado

I haven't read any Qld marked trip reports for some time now. This one reinforces why. Hate hate hate vomit.
Nice vid though red.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc1XP7AAACrfgAAQcIWAAiBhvAo///+gMADNsw1T9CgyNBNDEANME0GqYj0TJoAAAAANT0Sn6ozSep6m0jQDQaGj0S2VQRfHNunbpjgc9G1eOTFGoSJskEj00Lmtp9iaFExJIgd70l9jZCkhssHivhC83zRAagzKmWtFjM49UdDqTnMixcyB44BHyWkGaZhhSEdxEx84aFKSjc32JyD06ipxn32lOcdJiIJDEanxpV8dtJfXZzhgybLxK2qJiCihuLxgwdTUoyF1wUVvojhDHZayXWmKwSwjXKfVpETLGtnoxdUFcCCAxtWgo2gPNqzOYu5IpwoSGarn9gA=


----------



## Ado

RedPhoenix said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read any Qld marked trip reports for some time now. This one reinforces why. Hate hate hate vomit.
> Nice vid though red.
> 
> 
> 
> Says he of the 'Oh, I just happened to catch a bream the other day that stretched from one side of the lake to the other... no biggie' tale!
> 
> Red.
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## kayakone

Not one bream! A kayak load of freakin' monsters! TWICE!

Trevor


----------



## Decay

kayakone said:


> Not one bream! A kayak load of freakin' monsters! TWICE!


Honestly, we tried to catch a bream but every time we sent a lure to the bottom it got gobbled up by a massive pelagic  
What can you do but accept the circumstances?


----------



## Ado

Decay said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one bream! A kayak load of freakin' monsters! TWICE!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, we tried to catch a bream but every time we sent a lure to the bottom it got gobbled up by a massive pelagic
> What can you do but accept the circumstances?
Click to expand...

Exactly. You have friggin massive pelagics getting in the way of a decent bream session, and I have obese bream getting in the way of a decent feed of flatties. Fishing huh! You just can't win.

As fot you K1, 80+cm of knobby takes away all whinging rights for at least 24 months.


----------



## Zed

This:








= This




Heads up!


----------



## Bestyak

Well done fellas.


----------



## Huwie

Huwie said:


> Great trip guys! Inspirational stuff. Now to sell the outback and get into one of those adventure islands!


And so I did, thanks to this trip report. Can I come next year?


----------



## Decay

Hi Huwei,

Congrats on the purchase of your AI ..... all be it a yellow one, I guess they were fresh out of white ones 

I don't have fixed dates for the next Fraser coast trip but I guess it's time to start thinking about it. 
I don't think you'll get a response from Red for a few days.... he's lazing about on Humpy Island for a few days .... chances are we don't want to see what he's catching or spearing 

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## Junglefisher

Decay said:


> Hi Huwei,
> 
> Congrats on the purchase of your AI ..... all be it a yellow one, I guess they were fresh out of white ones
> 
> I don't have fixed dates for the next Fraser coast trip but I guess it's time to start thinking about it.
> I don't think you'll get a response from Red for a few days.... he's lazing about on Humpy Island for a few days .... chances are we don't want to see what he's catching or spearing
> 
> Cheers,
> Derek


Bah, worst weather we've had for 6 weeks and it's not forecast to get much better while he's here. That's some skill picking the weather like that.


----------



## Decay

Junglefisher said:


> Bah, worst weather we've had for 6 weeks and it's not forecast to get much better while he's here. That's some skill picking the weather like that.


I don't think he'll be too upset, he's in his powered wave breaking Frigate, a paltry 20 knot SE isn't going to slow him down.


----------



## carnster

That vid totally cracks me up. You take your eyes off the line for 1 sec and look what happens. :lol:


----------



## brant78

Absolute cracker fellas.
Those AIs really crack along don't they?! My little sport feels like a tricycle compared to the tour de france bikes you guys have.
Really nice fish too, 2.00 and 3.30 - they looked like they were giving you some curry.
Great soundtrack too. Really enjoyable to watch and read about.
Keep it up.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXrrd+IAADHfgAAQUIeBAhBwHAo/7/+gMAEVog1PSZJpkYqfoofpI0A9TIKn6IJoAAAA0ANTamKaJ6mT1DRoNAGmRdBEOWH6N0dJ07yQHaALSB8IUrCticbNcFJNp8E1FikGmVwyrrU24bvDNzJS0Lg68wjr9YXCO44CHgMqid2OShX+oQMCFoh35A2dL4xRBUTVoyMs74zhM+I6/ChVHt+LpTpJ2RIOvTrLtpKVxHZE8n6KD2BclUFXvKS7ztvHIRFFZfs640S0xw11yeJptBAobO7yCxoUhWJbeL6Bd4jbzvPNfB4GPfmtw6d78q2NjPJmOFVqVoDSMg6CTI8m2TYyMGhhrZXsAIzIFYQPKiflz0DsLQgucAFTtJFf8XckU4UJB663fiA=


----------



## pommyjon

Hi Guys Jon here from Melbourne,
New to Kayaking but have fished Hervey Bay area a fair bit (twice a year) Bringing the good lady and an old Ocean Malibu Ive just got, up in 2 weeks for a 3 week defrag . Hoping to pop over to round and flick some plastics for a day or four !!
Loving all the info on this site and will take ALL and ANY advice from the experienced regarding safety and landing a flathead or two ??
Cheers for now Jon ( chomping to get there ) ;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcnbPQkAABVfgAAQYAEACAFQEIA/75+gIACVCJk1Gho9T1A9JtRoIp+QlPaRkg09Jpk9QqUra/E/Rw6X2b65eYT5svPIdZweLN57geDYJAcS7IH1ndpLfwQHIqvaPTObAsEWSQP5oqIGFL+bJW9zXVFTBZtNEgYrWkRgdmYU1GcjLI+1XKARKkis1KfxdyRThQkMnbPQkA==


----------



## Decay

Hi Jon,

Most of the Story and places we mentioned and fish were in Platypus bay more or less off Fraser Island. In fact we didn't drop lines until we cleared the green zone North of Woody (where Red had the misfortune of picking up a LongTail tuna). The zones we targeted are a fair paddle from Round Island (I think that's what you're referring to?). My advice from what I've seen on the mainland side of Round Island would be to either troll smaller hard body lures (Lively Lure's "Mad mullet" in blue sardine colours did work for me on a previous trip). Also flicking about a Ecogears vibe (VX40 I think????) would work well on sandy flats, that lure seems to work all over the place up there and will also bring in the hungry whiting and dart. Of course soft plastics are going to produce the goods but I think you'll need advise from people that fish closer to the mainland. Roo1 goes up there every year to fish from a kayak off the mainland. He's also done The Fraser trip:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=46645
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52420
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53659

Roo1 has heaps of experience up there. You could PM him for some information. (He might even tell you how to loose your paddle to a false killer whale  )

Hope that info helps.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## pommyjon

Brilliant Derek, A bit of background incase its relevant , I lived in the bay for a year and was a deckie for the local Fox family. Made bugger all money but was exposed to awesome fishing !! Watching gang hooked gar engulfed by big Spaniard up at Rooneys etc well it sure beats our Port Phillip offerings  Also "lived" on the Urangan Pier and boy can that place fire !!!
Now Im a tad older Im looking for new challenges and when the "boss lady" said I could bring a Yak up ?? Yahoo !!! Just bought a stack of Z-Man plastics after the You Tube Flicks from Urangan area. Basically have a burn to chase quality lizards from the yak rather than slide a live whiting down the pier pylon and wait for hours .
I get up there twice a year and the last two drives uo where last August and this Jan , Floods both times ?? Basically if I can paddle out to Round Island and flick the whole day ?? heaven !!!!! Will check the links above mate Thanks Heaps Jon


----------

